# looking for artist



## Bullwithabeard (Apr 2, 2015)

hello to all. i am looking for an artist do cover art for me. i have a simple art work in mind at the same time though im just not good at drawing and have decided to see about enlisting the help of someone who knows what they are doing. If anyone is intrested than post and we conntact each other.

thank you!


----------



## Berkart (Apr 4, 2015)

Bullwithabeard said:


> hello to all. i am looking for an artist do cover art for me. i have a simple art work in mind at the same time though im just not good at drawing and have decided to see about enlisting the help of someone who knows what they are doing. If anyone is intrested than post and we conntact each other.
> 
> thank you!


I'm interested in learning more.


----------



## garybrown (Apr 20, 2015)

Which type of artist are you looking for ? Now, digital art is in use and people tends to learn and make this as their career. Well, I also want to learn more about motion graphics and visual effects in animation. Can you help me to know about it ?


----------

